# what are your reel/rod combos??



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

big rubber
9' ti xxh/Calcutta 400 te

Blades
8'6" muskie innovations xh/toro winch

Jerkbaits
7' muskie innovations H/curado300

Crankbaits/twitch/spinners/smaller blades
8' ti xh/toro 60 hs.

Rattlebaits
7'8" bluegrass rod h/abu 6500c

Guest rod
St croix premier 8' mh/ abu 6500c

Want: shimano Trinidad and tranx


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I use the Tackle Industries rods 8 footers with the screw off handles and 6500's , I have a few of them and love them . Was seriously considering a Tranx at the beginning of the season , heck I would love to get a couple toro winch 60's . Just won a musky tournament last weekend , thought about taking the money and getting a new rod/reel , but up graded my electronics instead . Maybe next year !!!! My fishing season will be ending soon with the upcoming bow season ......


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

7' croix's with garcias looks like a measuring contest to me. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Point of thread is so people in the market for rods and reels can see what others prefer and ask for reviews.


----------



## allegheny river kid (Apr 9, 2010)

Big rubber and dbl 10s
8'6" Legend tournament sling blade/ calcutta 400te

Topwaters and gliders
8' MH St croix premier/ 400 cardiff

Cranks
8'H st croix premier/calcutta 400B

Jerkbaits
7'6" H st croix premier/ Curado 300E


9' XH Tackle industries/ Shimano Torium 14

8'6" H St croix premeir that i bounce reels back and forth on


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

7'11" carbon concept with a revo toro 50
7'11" okuma swim bait rod with a 6500 c4
that's all for now our at least till I catch one lol.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

My new casting setup.

9' TI XXH/calcutta 700te: Big Rubber
9' TI XH/Trinidad TN16: 10's & 13's
9' TI XH/Calcutta 400te: Spinners, topwater,twitch, crankbaits
8' TI XH /Curado 300e: Jerks & Glides


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

7'6" Gander Guide series rod with an old Quantum Trophy on it.

8' Black River MH rod with a C4 on it. 

8'6" G Loomis XH with a 6500.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

7 ft St. Croix Triumph with a Abu Garcia Record 60 
7 ft St. Croix Triumph with a Agu Garcia Toro 50
7 ft Fish Eagle II Musky with a Abu Garcia 6600CB
6 ft Musky UglyStick with a Abu Garcia 4600CB
7 ft St.Croix with a Penn 9 for trolling big plugs - Believers, Depthraiders
6'6" Shimano Convergence Spinning Rod w/Daiwa AG1605SX for bucktails


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

ugly cast reel on a medium action ugly rod...ya im a noob ..hope to get better gear someday but hey atleast i got a pole that didn't break my wallet and gets me out fishing. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i have 7 daiwa sealine sg17lca reels for the port side of my boat, then i have 7 daiwa accudepth plus adp17lc reels for my starboard side. this way i keep the black reels on one side of the boat and the silver ones on the other side. the sealine reels may be just a bit better than the accudepth. but they both work great for eyes on erie. and with the rookies i fish with it helps keep the right divers on the right side of the boat. there is nothing that will tangle lines faster than to get a diver on the wronge side. and i think it is very important to use the same line and same amount of line on each reel. i,ve been putting 200' of 17 lb mono backing then 450 ft of 65 lb braid on top. this gives me full reels. and i do keep a couple extra of each reel filled with line just incase i get a tangle and lose alot of line. then i switch out the reels.

on my rods i couldnt even start to tell you what i have. i just have them set up to where i can run 3 divers per side or 4 divers per side. i have 2 10' rods and 2 9' rods and 2 8' rods and 2 7' rods. each 2 rods are different brands, but they all do the job they were bought for. if i run 4 rods i run the 10' in front and go down a ft on each rod. if i run 3 rods per side i start with the 9' rod then go down a ft on the other 2 rods. the 1' difference between each rod helps prevent tangles and keeps the rod tips apart when trolling. then i have my downrigger rod and my outrigger rod which i use the cabelas whupping stick rods for the downriggers in 6'. then i,ll just use 8'6" downrigger rods for my outriggers.

i do have some okuma convectors that i use for flatlining our local lake. i fish for anything that will hit small crankbaits. again i use the same reels here because it doesnt matter which side they go on. then i use a 6' rod then a 12' rod and a 16 ft rod when fishing like this. i can run 3 rods on each side and get very few tangles. we catch alot of white bass some crappie and a bluegill or perch every now and again. and we get some small eyes on our local lake, and have even caught quite a few chanel cats.

next year when i fish erie im going to try and have my big planer boards ready to go. i,ve had the mast and manual reels for a few yrs. i used them alittle when we trolled the western basin, but never mounted them in the boat i have now. but this past summer i got a deal on some electric reels, one was a display model and the other is brand new. i dont know if he is a sponcer on here so i wont say much about who i got them from. i bought my riggers from him and we had talked alittle. he knew i am a disabled vet. he had the display model listed on ebay. so i pm,ed him and asked about buying it on a buy it now. he gave me a price i couldnt refuse. so i asked him about buying a new one to match it. he said he liked to help vetrans and sometimes donated items to them. he had to make a trip to the factory anyway. so he would just pick one up and let me have it at his cost for buying the display model and me being a disabled vet. so i bought the pair. i want to get them mounted then use the convector reels for my boards. i have enough 8'6" downrigger rods to run 6 lines off my planer reels if i need to. i know there was times this year that inline weights just out performed divers. so i,ll be able to choose which i want to run. i usely only have 3 or 4 adults and most of the time only 3 and then 2 kids. so 12 rods is the most i would ever run at any one time. if you need to get any big jon tackle pm me and i will give you his email address, which is the best way to get his best deals or find out if he has any display models or good used stuff, or you can always check out his website. but let him know if you are a vet. and be sure and let him know if you are a disabled vet. lordoftheriggers.com.

i am sorry for such a long post. i just get carried away when it comes to fishing. i think most of you understand this feeling. good luck to all of you on the fall bite and your deer hunting.
sherman


----------

